# ruimte voor verbetering --> fr



## Ktke

Hoe zouden jullie 'Er is nog ruimte voor verbetering.' in het Frans vertelen?

Vooral het woord ruimte dan: ik denk aan place, espace, marge...

Il y a encore ... pour d'amélioration, zou mijn poging zijn, maar dat is nogal letterlijk, misschien is er een uitdrukking die de lading beter dekt?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hoi,

Wellicht "du potentiel pour améliorer"?

brown


----------



## Ktke

Klinkt alleszins beter dan mijn pogingen


----------



## Suehil

Je zult nog wat suggesties vinden als je 'room for improvement' in het Engels-Frans woordenboek opzoekt.  Hier, bijvoorbeeld.


----------



## Ktke

Ah, I see . Thx!


----------



## Puss

Bonjour,
Je dirais "cela peut être amélioré".


----------



## iRoy

Misschien dat deze je interesseren:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=320898
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1878603
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1217603


----------

